# Action de dossier : conversion .xlsx en .csv



## RenArt (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé si je ne suis pas dans le bon sous-forum ! 

Voilà, j'aurais besoin que tous les fichiers de format ".xlsx" et contenant les mots "transactions_bancaires" présents dans le dossier "Téléchargements" soient automatiquement convertis (ou dupliqués) au format ".csv".

J'ai pris une piste avec Automator.app qui sait très bien identifier les fichiers correspondant grâce au Finder, mais ne parvient pas à demander à demander à Excel d'accomplir une tâche.

Auriez-vous une piste ?

J'avoue ne rien comprendre à l'application Raccourcis.app.

En vous remerciant ! 

Théo


----------



## Aliboron (17 Septembre 2022)

??? Comme ça :


----------



## RenArt (17 Septembre 2022)

Ah, alors oui, exactement !
Mais mon Excel n'apparaît pas.
Quelle version de Excel utilises-tu ?

EDIT : Ok c'était bien ça le problème, pour ceux qui rencontreraient le même souci :

Les actions Office dans Automator ne semblent pas fournies dans les dernières versions de Office pour Mac.

Cependant, elles se trouvent bien dans les packages d'installation de Office 2011. Nul besoin d'une licence ni de la version complète de 2011, il vous suffit de lancer, au sein du paquet d'installation de 2011, les seules installations des paquet "Automator" :

Microsoft Office 2011.dmg > Installation de Microsoft Office.mpkg (Afficher le contenu du paquet) > Contents > Packages > Office2011_all_automator.pkg

Plus qu'à lancer et à rouvrir Automator et les actions sont bien présentes et apparement fonctionnelles avec les dernières versions d'Office !

Résolu !


----------



## Aliboron (17 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement, c'est un point intéressant ! Dans mon cas, comme j'ai aussi Office 2011 sur mon Mac (sous Mojave) le problème ne se pose pas directement. Mais ça me permet de noter qu'il y a dans le dossier /Bibliothèque (celle qui est à la racine du disque de démarrage) un dossier Automator qui contient toutes les actions Microsoft Office. On peut donc transférer une copie de ce dossier (quand on a une version 2011 installée quelque part) dans une installation qui en est dépourvue pour retrouver ces actions (je viens de faire le test dans une machine virtuelle sous Monterey)...


----------

